# Vampire Party



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, this is vampire related...


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks, VampVixen. I'm going to try that. Now I just need to find a bat shape template or already cut out bats.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

On my profile, I posted some photos of the vampire party I decorated for.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mshelene-albums-halloween-2012.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job, looks like it turned out really nice  Love your vampire and the bats look really nice, I've wanted to do them for about a year...I think they look so impressive


----------

